# Pornagrafia e cultura



## tullio (13 Marzo 2014)

Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

è un ossimoro


----------



## tullio (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un ossimoro


??? in che senso?


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

nell'unico possibile





tullio ha detto:


> ??? in che senso?


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un ossimoro


lo è... e non lo è.


----------



## tullio (13 Marzo 2014)

*sicuramente sono io*

che non capisco. Pazienza. Mi sarebbe piaciuto discutere della questione e/o del libro ma se non interessa lasciamo pure perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


La miniera è qui...
http://www.superzeta.it/


----------



## Gian (13 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> che non capisco. Pazienza. Mi sarebbe piaciuto discutere della questione e/o del libro ma se non interessa lasciamo pure perdere.


ciao,
non conosciamo questo libro, comunque vedo che facendo una veloce ricerca è possibile 
vedere un assaggio del libro stesso in formato pdf.

la pornografia resta per me un fatto misterioso, certamente un vizio.
gli uomini ne sono attratti, le donne danno una sbirciata giusto per curiosità ma passano oltre.
il mistero sta nel fatto che *sempre la medesima cosa*,  sia pure "condita" in vari modi,
continua inesorabilmente ad attrarre. Misteri della mente umana.


domanda: è cambiato il porno dai tempi di Moana Pozzi, che scema non era ? (a proposito di cultura...).
l'esistenza di registe porno di sesso femminile (Lust? può essere ?) dimostra che qualcosa
potrebbe essere mutato.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un ossimoro


Pornograficamente acculturato? Culturalmente pornografico ? :mrgreen:Scherzo !  però non ne son certa che sia assimilabile ad un ossimoro, boh ...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao,
> non conosciamo questo libro, comunque vedo che facendo una veloce ricerca è possibile
> vedere un assaggio del libro stesso in formato pdf.
> 
> ...


Non conosco il mondo della pornografia se non per qualche inchiesta trasmessa qua e la in tv, certo è ne non ritengo gli attori di film porno o hard necessariamente poco acculturati probabile che tra di loro vi siano anche persone colte che hanno semplicemente scelto una strada poco battuta.  Moana Pozzi non era sicuramente la classica stupidina senza arte ne parte però aveva coscientemente scelto il suo stile di vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> che non capisco. Pazienza. Mi sarebbe piaciuto discutere della questione e/o del libro ma se non interessa lasciamo pure perdere.


Credo che Minerva intendesse che pornografia e cultura siano in antitesi, sempre e comunque.
Io non sono proprio d'accordo perchè quando ho letto il titolo del 3d la prima immagine che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella dei lupanari di Pompei, ad esempio, affrescati con scene pornografiche. Di seguito mi sono venute in mente altre cose: certe poesie di Catullo, certe fotografie di inizio '900... la pornografia c'è sempre stata, a fianco della storia dell'uomo, cambiando i mezzi di rappresentazione ma non la sostanza ed il fine. Quindi anche la pornografia è cultura.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che Minerva intendesse che pornografia e cultura siano in antitesi, sempre e comunque.
> Io non sono proprio d'accordo perchè quando ho letto il titolo del 3d la prima immagine che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella dei lupanari di Pompei, ad esempio, affrescati con scene pornografiche. Di seguito mi sono venute in mente altre cose: certe poesie di Catullo, certe fotografie di inizio '900... la pornografia c'è sempre stata, a fianco della storia dell'uomo, cambiando i mezzi di rappresentazione ma non la sostanza ed il fine. Quindi anche la pornografia è cultura.


Ma pure alcuni libri ( escludendo le sfumature dei miei stivali:mrgreen sono molto erotici al limite della pornografia ma culturalmente validi tipo Anais (autrice) per esempio


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pure alcuni libri ( escludendo le sfumature dei miei stivali:mrgreen sono molto erotici al limite della pornografia ma culturalmente validi tipo Anais (autrice) per esempio


beh però Flambette l'erotismo è un'altra cosa.
La pornografia è ... strumentale, passami il termine.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che Minerva intendesse che pornografia e cultura siano in antitesi, sempre e comunque.
> Io non sono proprio d'accordo perchè quando ho letto il titolo del 3d la prima immagine che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella dei lupanari di Pompei, ad esempio, affrescati con scene pornografiche. Di seguito mi sono venute in mente altre cose: certe poesie di Catullo, certe fotografie di inizio '900... la pornografia c'è sempre stata, a fianco della storia dell'uomo, cambiando i mezzi di rappresentazione ma non la sostanza ed il fine. Quindi anche la pornografia è cultura.


sono scene erotiche


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono scene erotiche


Oddio. Quelle di Pompei citate da Sbri sono decisamente......esplicite.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono scene erotiche


gli affreschi dei lupanari? Quando è allora che la rappresentazione esplicita di un atto sessuale diventa pornografia, secondo te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oddio. Quelle di Pompei citate da Sbri sono decisamente......esplicite.


ehm... volevo postarne una ma ... mi diCHI, Admin, è cosa lecita?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

o meglio rappresentazioni di atti sessuali che magari per quell'epoca erano pornografia ma in questo caso hanno preso il valore di documentazione e testimonianza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli affreschi dei lupanari? Quando è allora che la rappresentazione esplicita di un atto sessuale diventa pornografia, secondo te?


quando *ai miei *occhi è gratuita e volgare


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> o meglio rappresentazioni di atti sessuali che magari per quell'epoca erano pornografia ma in questo caso hanno preso il valore di documentazione e testimonianza.


eh. Quindi cultura. o no?
Nel senso: non credo che i film di cicciolina avranno il valore di testimonianza storica tra cent'anni... ma che una star di una certa cinamatrografia abbia avuto anche un determinato ruolo politico, sì. E che internet abbia soppiantato quella che sembrava la vena inesauribile della filmografia pornografica, anche. Non la pornografia in sè, ma la sua evoluzione è un fatto culturale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando *ai miei *occhi è gratuita e volgare


credo che la pornografia sia volgare per definizione, in quanto deve essere esplicita. 
Sul gratuito... boh, la vedo gratuita fuori contesto, ma ha un suo fine.
Ai miei occhi sarebbe sempre gratuita perchè non mi attrae affatto, eppure... io sono cosciente che tantissima gente la ricerca.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Quindi cultura. o no?
> Nel senso: non credo che i film di cicciolina avranno il valore di testimonianza storica tra cent'anni... ma che una star di una certa cinamatrografia abbia avuto anche un determinato ruolo politico, sì. E che internet abbia soppiantato quella che sembrava la vena inesauribile della filmografia pornografica, anche. Non la pornografia in sè, *ma la sua evoluzione è un fatto culturale*.


discorso ben diverso


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> discorso ben diverso


io immaginavo che fosse questo, ma forse immaginavo male perchè non ho idea di cosa tratti il libro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh però Flambette l'erotismo è un'altra cosa.
> La pornografia è ... strumentale, passami il termine.


Si vero :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo che la pornografia sia volgare per definizione, in quanto deve essere esplicita.
> Sul gratuito... boh, la vedo gratuita fuori contesto, ma ha un suo fine.
> Ai miei occhi sarebbe sempre gratuita perchè non mi attrae affatto, eppure... i*o sono cosciente che tantissima gente la ricerca*.


di brutto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... volevo postarne una ma ... mi diCHI, Admin, è cosa lecita?:mrgreen:


Odio se è arte non vedo il problema ma poi decide il tuba


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di brutto


e anche questo è un fatto culturale.
Proprio oggi che ci sono meno tabù e più occasioni per avere rapporti sessuali... è ben strano, se ci pensi. O no?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e anche questo è un fatto culturale.
> Proprio oggi che ci sono meno tabù e più occasioni per avere rapporti sessuali... è ben strano, se ci pensi. O no?


Talvolta il troppo stroppia o forse reprime o annoia o ...? Insicurezze ? Vado random così come mi viene in mente


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e anche questo è un fatto culturale.
> Proprio oggi che ci sono meno tabù e più occasioni per avere rapporti sessuali... è ben strano, se ci pensi. O no?


non ci voglio pensare
l'erotismo , quello capisco che possa essere fonte di immagini  e parole grandiose , ispirazione di arte e cultura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Talvolta il troppo stroppia o forse reprime o annoia o ...? Insicurezze ? Vado random così come mi viene in mente


uno, nessuno o centomila di questi fattori, secondo me.
Resta il fatto che la pornografia dei tempi in cui ero giovIne io era ancora 'ghettizzata' nei cinemini, nelle riviste che l'edicolante teneva dietro le altre così che le comprava si prendeva quella porno e poi panorama per nasconderla, e nel retrobottega dei videonoleggi.
Era comunque considerata una cosa a cui accedere spot.
Adesso credo che la sua diffusione e la sua accessibilità stiano creando delle dipendenze.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

sul mercato / siti si trova una vastità enorme, per ogni gusti ... 
Una risposta sul perché attira così tanto gli uomini, a tal punto 
di far girare soldi ancor più che per il militare ... lo si trova 
nella neuroscienza. Gli uomini sono più visivi e così l'eccitazione
passa dall'occhio e meno, su certi pensieri che sono più propri 
alle donne. È un luogo comune, certo ... ma forse bisogna vedere
anche un aspetto importante che riguarda la nostra evoluzione. 
Perché, l'uomo è più visivo che la donna? A cosa risponde 
lo stimolo visivo? ... E perché, cosa è stato nell'arco dell'evoluzione,
a portare a questa distinzione così chiara tra uomo e donna?

Più domande che risposte ... sorry ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sul mercato / siti si trova una vastità enorme, per ogni gusti ...
> Una risposta sul perché attira così tanto gli uomini, a tal punto
> ...


Ne parlavo ieri con Miss.
Prendi le scimmie(ma non solo).
Se una femmina ha un prolasso uterino, il maschio la trova irresistibile.
Perchè questo? Perchè durante l'estro le femmine, per segnalare che sono pronte alla riproduzione, mostrano gli organi sessuali.
Questo vale credo per tutti i mammiferi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno, nessuno o centomila di questi fattori, secondo me.
> Resta il fatto che la pornografia dei tempi in cui ero giovIne io era ancora 'ghettizzata' nei cinemini, nelle riviste che l'edicolante teneva dietro le altre così che le comprava si prendeva quella porno e poi panorama per nasconderla, e nel retrobottega dei videonoleggi.
> Era comunque considerata una cosa a cui accedere spot.
> Adesso credo che la sua diffusione e la sua accessibilità stiano creando delle dipendenze.


Si credo che le dipendenze siano un rischio elevato se non altro perché ora basta avere accesso al web e con click arrivi ovunque facile fruirne e abusarne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ieri con Miss.
> Prendi le scimmie(ma non solo).
> Se una femmina ha un prolasso uterino, il maschio la trova irresistibile.
> Perchè questo? Perchè durante l'estro le femmine, per segnalare che sono pronte alla riproduzione, mostrano gli organi sessuali.
> Questo vale credo per tutti i mammiferi.


Interessante deduzione


----------



## Gian (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno, nessuno o centomila di questi fattori, secondo me.
> Resta il fatto che la pornografia dei tempi in cui ero giovIne io era ancora 'ghettizzata' nei cinemini, nelle *riviste* che l'edicolante teneva dietro le altre così che le comprava si prendeva quella porno e poi Panorama per nasconderla, e nel retrobottega dei videonoleggi.
> Era comunque considerata una cosa a cui accedere spot.
> Adesso credo che la sua diffusione e la sua accessibilità stiano creando delle dipendenze.



Cabellero. Le Ore 

comunque ecco 32 paginette del libro. 

http://www.edizionialtravista.com/media/pdf/anteprima-66.pdf

una osservazione: 30 anni fa le scarpe che Sbriciolata rappresenta nel suo avatar
sarebbero state considerate "da troia", da "sgualdrina". Tacco 13 o 14.

ieri sera la nuova *Ministra* Boschi aveva quella tipologia di scarpe, vista in tv.
(bona come il pane...)

E' cambiato il costume, eh ? Il libro da quanto ho capito, parla esattamente
della diffusione e volgarizzazione del contenuto erotico, pornografico o semplicemente sensuale
nelle masse popolari, a tutti i livelli sociali.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ieri con Miss.
> Prendi le scimmie(ma non solo).
> Se una femmina ha un prolasso uterino, il maschio la trova irresistibile.
> Perchè questo? Perchè durante l'estro le femmine, per segnalare che sono pronte alla riproduzione, mostrano gli organi sessuali.
> Questo vale credo per tutti i mammiferi.



Ciao 

interessante ... molto! 

ripesco alcune cose dei miei primi studi sulla percezione dell'occhio. 
La percezione visiva, si adegua subito ad un'immagine ... di conseguenza,
per tenere alta una certa stimolazione visiva (non sto a spiegare la faccenda
delle saccate ecc.) l'immagine deve rinnovarsi e portare con sé nuovi 
stimoli ecc. ecc. evolutivamente parlando un perché è di poter reagire ecc. ecc. 

Se provo a riportare il tutto sulla pornografia ... 
Credo, che il porno stimola perché dà immagini sempre nuovi. 
Inoltre, tra tante cose, volendo o dolendo ... riceviamo ca 500 
stimoli erotici vivisi al giorno ... questo può portare di per sé 
o a una forte stimolazione, ma anche ad impotenza ... 
La stimolazione è connesso con il piacere e ciò tenerlo alto
per più tempo porta alla dipendenza ... e alla ricerca ... 
Mettici pure i vari ruoli sociali, di pensiero ecc. 


Certo, poverini ... 

Ma a me, preoccupa la controparte. Tramite questi stimoli
giornalieri visivi provenienti da tutte le parti, condizionano 
molto i nostri bambini e sopratutto le femminucce ... 
Discorso diverso, questo però ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Cabellero. Le Ore
> 
> comunque ecco 32 paginette del libro.
> 
> ...


Le pornostar come promotrici dell'evoluzione della moda: dal cespuglio al filetto alla depilazione totale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> interessante ... molto!
> 
> ...


eppure lo stimolo che agisce a livello più profondo è quello olfattivo. Fino a che non riusciranno a fare la pornografia a 4d magari ci salviamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ieri con Miss.
> Prendi le scimmie(ma non solo).
> Se una femmina ha un prolasso uterino, il maschio la trova irresistibile.
> Perchè questo? Perchè durante l'estro le femmine, per segnalare che sono pronte alla riproduzione, mostrano gli organi sessuali.
> Questo vale credo per tutti i mammiferi.


ma no, io ieri manco c ero....e cmq le scimmie sono delle zozzone....non prendiamolo ad esempio.....


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no, io ieri manco c ero....e cmq le scimmie sono delle zozzone....non prendiamolo ad esempio.....


hai un alibi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no, io ieri manco c ero....e cmq le scimmie sono delle zozzone....non prendiamolo ad esempio.....


e allora chi era? chi sono io? tu che vuoi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ieri con Miss.
> Prendi le scimmie(ma non solo).
> Se una femmina ha un prolasso uterino, il maschio la trova irresistibile.
> Perchè questo? Perchè durante l'estro le femmine, per segnalare che sono pronte alla riproduzione, mostrano gli organi sessuali.
> Questo vale credo per tutti i mammiferi.


Ma cosa c'entra?allora ultimo spesso ha dei prolassi anali,mica trovo interessante ultimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?allora ultimo spesso ha dei prolassi anali,mica trovo interessante ultimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma l'ano mica è un organo riproduttivo, per i mammiferi:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai un alibi?


si, ero alla posta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, ero alla posta.


tutto il giorno? poi dicono delle poste italiane...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora chi era? chi sono io? tu che vuoi?


tu lo sapevi che alle scimmie non bisogna mai ridere in faccia?
maiii.....
perche ridendo mostri i denti, e mostrare i denti in linguaggio scimmiesco e' segno di attacco....pericolosissimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu lo sapevi che alle scimmie non bisogna mai ridere in faccia?
> maiii.....
> perche ridendo mostri i denti, e mostrare i denti in linguaggio scimmiesco e' segno di attacco....pericolosissimo...


non devi loro mostrare neanche il sedere perchè è una sfida. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutto il giorno? poi dicono delle poste italiane...


be no. ho fatto uan torta ciccolato senzero cannella e peperoncino.
poi una cifra di lavatrici, ho fatto il solletico alle mie gatte, poi alla posta a prendere un libro strano....scritto a piu mani: gioventu cannibale.
poi la mia amica e' venuta a casa e abbiamo spettegolato del fatto che adesso ci piace miley cyrus.....ho pianto per questo.
poi, fu sera. calo il buio. nulla piu.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, ero alla posta.


qualcuno può testimoniare?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcuno può testimoniare?


si, io


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eppure lo stimolo che agisce a livello più profondo è quello olfattivo. Fino a che non riusciranno a fare la pornografia a 4d magari ci salviamo:mrgreen:



ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 


non svelerò mai, l'odore della mia pelle ... 

stupendo il tuo umore!

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sonar::rotfl: sienne io ti amo con todo el mi corason....


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


la pornografia è l'antitesi della cultura.
Il corpo ridotto a merce è l'apoteosi della mancanza di pensiero.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la pornografia è l'antitesi della cultura.
> Il corpo ridotto a merce è l'apoteosi della mancanza di pensiero.


Ma il corpo è "venduto" in tantissimi modi, "culturalmente" parlando.


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il corpo è "venduto" in tantissimi modi, "culturalmente" parlando.



infatti, ma sono tutti trasfigurati e mistificati,

solo nella pornogarfia, il concetto è evidente.

d'altronde non si potrebbe fare a meno.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sonar::rotfl: sienne io ti amo con todo el mi corason....



Ciao 


:inlove: ... para ti ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

comunque ... 
più di 500 stimoli visivi erotici o sessuati al giorno ci piovano addosso ... 
è una società che urla il sesso in tutti i modi ... e anche contraddizioni 
nei ruoli ... ma una cosa è costante ... la bellezza e eroticità della donna. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no, io ieri manco c ero....e cmq le scimmie sono delle zozzone....non prendiamolo ad esempio.....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: pure dispettose se è per questo


----------



## mic (13 Marzo 2014)

*Molto arguta sienne..*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sul mercato / siti si trova una vastità enorme, per ogni gusti ...
> Una risposta sul perché attira così tanto gli uomini, a tal punto
> ...


Pur essendo uomini e donne esseri umani, quindi di per se uguali, svolgono all'interno della società funzioni differenti. 
Per questo Madre Natura li ha dotati di differenti caratteristiche per il loro ruolo nella vita e nella prosecuzione della vita stessa.
Naturalmente IMHO


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Porto l'esempio della fotografia perché ne stavamo parlando l'altro giorno.

Per me un'ottima fotografia che ritrae, ad esempio, due ballerini ed un'ottima fotografia che ritrae due che scopano, rimangono comunque due ottime fotografie. Due prodotti che andrebbero valutati secondo molteplici parametri, e non solo quello del soggetto ritratto.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora chi era? chi sono io? tu che vuoi?


annamo bene  chi ha parlato ieri di scimmie con Sbri ?  Faccia uno zompetto  e si qualifichi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?allora ultimo spesso ha dei prolassi anali,mica trovo interessante ultimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cioè c'ha un pisellino e prolassi ? :singleeye: nemmeno gli pesasse :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, ero alla posta.


Confermo


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Porto l'esempio della fotografia perché ne stavamo parlando l'altro giorno.
> 
> Per me un'ottima fotografia che ritrae, ad esempio, due ballerini ed un'ottima fotografia che ritrae due che scopano, rimangono comunque due ottime fotografie. Due prodotti che andrebbero valutati secondo molteplici parametri, e non solo quello del soggetto ritratto.


ma infatti due che copulano non è per nulla detto che sia pornografia


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu lo sapevi che alle scimmie non bisogna mai ridere in faccia?
> maiii.....
> perche ridendo mostri i denti, e mostrare i denti in linguaggio scimmiesco e' segno di attacco....pericolosissimo...


Quando sono stata a Bali visitando la foresta e il tempio delle scimmie mi han fregato cappello e foulard ...infamone :incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti due che copulano non è per nulla detto che sia pornografia


Quando lo diventa ?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Confermo


non volevo dirlo ma.. 
ebbene si....tu sei il mio alibi!

MINERVAAAA!!!! prendi nota...ho l alibi e il testimone...sono fuori processo...tie'


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando lo diventa ?


e' a disxcrezione della sensibilita di ognuno.....quello per te puo essere volgare per me puo non esserlo...


----------



## Pidocchio (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un ossimoro


Minchia minni avevo letto solo il titolo del thread e volevo scrivere la stessa. cosa. hai empatia con un pidocchio : D


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Pidocchio ha detto:


> Minchia minni avevo letto solo il titolo del thread e volevo scrivere la stessa. cosa. hai empatia con un pidocchio : D


Verde mio.....adoro le piattole.:rotfl:


----------



## Pidocchio (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verde mio.....adoro le piattole.:rotfl:


Anche io. e infatti ultimamente mi stai simpatico


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

mi son sentito fischiare le orecchie. 
fff:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Pidocchio ha detto:


> Anche io. e infatti ultimamente mi stai simpatico


Pensa se ti stavo sul cazzo....!


----------



## Pidocchio (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa se ti stavo sul cazzo....!


Già .......


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

che culo...son pidocchiosa


Pidocchio ha detto:


> Minchia minni avevo letto solo il titolo del thread e volevo scrivere la stessa. cosa. hai empatia con un pidocchio : D


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando lo diventa ?


quando la tua sensibilità guardandola te lo dice


----------



## Pidocchio (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo...son pidocchiosa


Niente di nuovo quindi


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando la tua sensibilità guardandola te lo dice


Appunto. 

Ed è proprio per questo motivo che penso non sia corretto definire un Ossimoro l'accostamento fra Pornografia e Cultura.

Faccio l'accostamento con i romanzi polizieschi hard boiled anni 20: Sicuramente all'epoca i cultori di mostri sacri quali la Christie, hanno definito "pronografia" i romanzi di Chandler.

Penso che sia la sensibilità a cambiare nel tempo, e non il prodotto ad essere NON-CULTURALE sempre e comunque.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

vorrei però sapere a che livello di sensibilità siamo se non distinguiamo la differenza tra un primo piano di un pene a luce da camera operatoria rispetto ad un flou ,un controluce  o una  silohuette.*per la mia visione delle cose* siamo nella volgarità , contrario di bellezza , ergo non cultura. non cultura perché non mi insegna nulla anzi mi abbrutisce  





Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Ed è proprio per questo motivo che penso non sia corretto definire un Ossimoro l'accostamento fra Pornografia e Cultura.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei però sapere a che livello di sensibilità siamo se non distinguiamo la differenza tra un primo piano di un pene a luce da camera operatoria rispetto ad un flou ,un controluce  o una  silohuette.*per la mia visione delle cose* siamo nella volgarità , contrario di bellezza , ergo non cultura. non cultura perché non mi insegna nulla anzi mi abbrutisce


Sul rosso sono d'accordo con te. Sono il primo a definirla spazzatura (e anche la cosa più anti eccitante per eccellenza) anche secondo il mio metro di giudizio.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei però sapere a che livello di sensibilità siamo se non distinguiamo la differenza tra un primo piano di un pene a luce da camera operatoria rispetto ad un flou ,un controluce  o una  silohuette.*per la mia visione delle cose* siamo nella volgarità , contrario di bellezza , ergo non cultura. non cultura perché non mi insegna nulla anzi mi abbrutisce


E la soggettività?

Dici quindi che personaggi di un certo calibro quando si parla di cultura siano tutti d'accordo cosa sia bello e cosa no? 

Ho letto "per la tua visione delle cose"


----------



## Gian (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei però sapere a che livello di sensibilità siamo se non distinguiamo la differenza tra un primo piano di un pene a luce da camera operatoria rispetto ad un flou ,un controluce  o una  silohuette.*per la mia visione delle cose* siamo nella volgarità , contrario di bellezza , ergo non cultura. non cultura perché non mi insegna nulla anzi mi abbrutisce



ciao, premetto che non è mia intenzione farti cambiare idea, non sopporti la pornografia e
con tutta probabilità hai ragione tu, specie se si pensa all'attuale scivolamento verso l'apologia del sesso violento
e la "bassa macelleria", assolutamente distante dai prodotti anni '70 (Moana Pozzi tanto per capirci).

vorrei solo dirti che col tempo, cambiano i gusti e i costumi sociali: un film come Ultimo Tango
a Parigi non solo negli anni 70 era VM18, ma venne anche denunciato da qualche associazione di
ultracattolici o di casti&puri, ora non ricordo bene, per una scena - una singola scena - di sesso anale.
Un film come quello oggi va sorridere oppure emozionare, rispetto a quello che si vede in giro.
Una regista come Erika Lust, mi sono ricordato il nome tramite google, è una tale giustamente 
insoddisfatta del porno tradizionale, perciò si è messa a girare lei dei film, in cui non si indugia
(particolare che irrita i più) su fissazioni ginecologiche, ma su preliminari, sensualità,ed altre cose.
indugia sui corpi, femminili o maschili, ovviamente sceglie attrici o attori che hanno il fisico per farlo,
mica la sora cesira o cetto la qualunque,
e personalmente mi sento di dire che il porno inserito in quel particolare contesto, 
depurato da sconce bassezze o da altri particolari orripilanti, può essere un fatto culturale.
Può essere addirittura arte, da non confondere però con l'erotismo che è un'altra cosa. 
Non abbrutisce, insomma, per usare le tue pertinenti parole.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

dovrei cercare quelle testimonianze anonime di grandi pornostar ... 


una volta che calano la maschera e parlano del loro lavoro,
che mai direbbero certe cose in un intervisto ecc. ... perché 
il personaggio non muore mai ... beh, certe cose, superano 
tutto e non stanno poi in rapporto con l'immagine ... 
non sto parlando di hard ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao, premetto che non è mia intenzione farti cambiare idea, non sopporti la pornografia e
> con tutta probabilità hai ragione tu, specie se si pensa all'attuale scivolamento verso l'apologia del sesso violento
> e la "bassa macelleria", assolutamente distante dai prodotti anni '70 (Moana Pozzi tanto per capirci).
> 
> ...


ma allora non parli di pornografia...qui non ci si intende


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

forse intendi il sesso esplicito che non è sempre pornografia...
hai tirato fuori bertolucci,santo cielo.
è pornografia quel che è nudo e crudo senza che venga tirata in ballo il minimo di crsatività, per dirne una


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

perchè non citiamo jeff koons , ex marito della cicciolina, artista contemporaneo che fa soldi a palate tra cuori e robe del genere?
c'è comunque un contributo di creatività (per chi la vede):unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2014)

E' pornografica qualsiasi espressione artistica che non abbia spessore simbolico.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

...e ciò che non è espressione artistica? 





Fantastica ha detto:


> E' pornografica *qualsiasi espressione artistica *che non abbia spessore simbolico.


----------



## Gian (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora non parli di pornografia...qui non ci si intende



no, sei tu che non sei d'accordo con me. 
vai sul sito di erika lust e vedrai che stavo parlando di quello. 
dalle semplici copertine si capisce che il tema era quello, Bertolucci
mi serviva per far capire un concett(anale di Bertolucci= grande cosa artistica;+
anale della Pozzi: zozzerie e tutti arrossiscono indignati).

nb se non vuoi usare il tuo pc per ovvi motivi, vai a casa di un pornomane
e non lasci tracce. Nulla di grave ! Si vede gente che scopa!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...e ciò che non è espressione artistica?


Per "artistico" intendevo "frutto di artificio umano". Infatti non sono pornografici gli amplessi dei cavalli.


----------



## Innominata (13 Marzo 2014)

La pornografia fa a meno della dimensione segreta, quella dimensione talmente segretamente profonda tra me e te che ce la possiamo dire solo in questo modo. La pornografia e' esplicita ma soprattutto e' indifferenziata, dice una cosa collettiva e genitale, ma non parla specificamente di me, o di me e di te. Rinuncia a essere speciale in favore dell'essere forte, forte e indifferenziata. Ha un suo perché, certo, e' primordiale, ma talmente tanto che può rappresentare la regressione estrema, e come diceva Bataille un ritorno irresistibile e inconsapevole verso il contrario della libido, verso thanatos. Nella pornografia non mi metto veramente in mezzo, non si richiede che nell'esposizione estrema io metta in gioco me stesso.


----------



## tullio (13 Marzo 2014)

Visto che il dibattito è partito provo a riassumere quel che ho letto. La prima cosa di cui il libro mi ha fatto rendere conto è che la pornografia NON c'è sempre stata. E' un'invenzione relativamente recente. Sono sempre esistite rappresentazioni di atti sessuali assai esplicite ma non è sempre esistita la pornografia poiché quelle rappresentazioni non erano pornografiche. Il libro cita proprio il caso di Pompei: le rappresentazioni sono state per secoli visibili a tutti senza problemi sino  a che un gruppo di intellettuali inglesi ne rilevò (purtroppo il libro non dice la data ma mi pare di comprendere tra '700 e '800) il carattere pornografico. Da quel momento furono "riservate" ad un pubblico adulto. Un mio ricordo personale è quello di una signora di età avanzata che, parlando delle rappresentazioni di Pompei, diceva che le fu proibito di vederle, in quanto donna, mentre potè osservarle il marito, nel periodo agli inizi degli anni '50. 
Pare che la pornografia coincida con il timore delle classi al potere, età vittoriana, di render disponibili alle classi inferiori elementi culturali sino ad allora riservati ai ricchi. Secondo il libro la pornografia è stata un prodotto della censura. La vera novità culturale, secondo il libro, è che oggi invece che una tendenza a censurare c'è una tendenza a promuovere: esattamente i contrario. In questo senso, il libro non la cita ma possiamo inserirla noi, Moana ha una valenza culturale: è il risultato di una scelta culturale che, dall'alto, promuove per le classi popolari (insomma: noi!) determinati valori per propri scopi. 
Sono 300 e passa pagine e non ho capito tutto ma mi ha spaventato questo: che la pornografia legale, quindi quella che paga le tasse, produce negli Usa un giro di affari che supera quello dei tre maggiori sport professionistici messi insieme, Basket, Football, Baseball... lascia pensare...


----------



## Zod (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh però Flambette l'erotismo è un'altra cosa.
> La pornografia è ... strumentale, passami il termine.


Il sesso è come il cibo, entrambi sottintendono agli istinti primari. L'erotismo è tipo un piatto raffinato, molto elaborato, dolce, una torta. La pornografia invece è più stile tagliata di manzo al sangue, con patate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Visto che il dibattito è partito provo a riassumere quel che ho letto*. La prima cosa di cui il libro mi ha fatto rendere conto è che la pornografia NON c'è sempre stata.* E' un'invenzione relativamente recente. Sono sempre esistite rappresentazioni di atti sessuali assai esplicite ma non è sempre esistita la pornografia poiché quelle rappresentazioni non erano pornografiche. Il libro cita proprio il caso di Pompei: le rappresentazioni sono state per secoli visibili a tutti senza problemi sino a che un gruppo di intellettuali inglesi ne rilevò (purtroppo il libro non dice la data ma mi pare di comprendere tra '700 e '800) il carattere pornografico. Da quel momento furono "riservate" ad un pubblico adulto. Un mio ricordo personale è quello di una signora di età avanzata che, parlando delle rappresentazioni di Pompei, diceva che le fu proibito di vederle, in quanto donna, mentre potè osservarle il marito, nel periodo agli inizi degli anni '50.
> Pare che la pornografia coincida con il timore delle classi al potere, età vittoriana, di render disponibili alle classi inferiori elementi culturali sino ad allora riservati ai ricchi. Secondo il libro la pornografia è stata un prodotto della censura. La vera novità culturale, secondo il libro, è che oggi invece che una tendenza a censurare c'è una tendenza a promuovere: esattamente i contrario. In questo senso, il libro non la cita ma possiamo inserirla noi, Moana ha una valenza culturale: è il risultato di una scelta culturale che, dall'alto, promuove per le classi popolari (insomma: noi!) determinati valori per propri scopi.
> Sono 300 e passa pagine e non ho capito tutto ma mi ha spaventato questo: che la pornografia legale, quindi quella che paga le tasse, produce negli Usa un giro di affari che supera quello dei tre maggiori sport professionistici messi insieme, Basket, Football, Baseball... lascia pensare...


ma non è vero. Certo che duemila anni fa non avevano altra possibilità che dipingerlo, l'atto sessuale. Non era diffusa o perlomeno pubblicamente diffusa, che è diverso. Era relegata in un certo ambito. Ma facevano pure piatti, vasi, con scene sessuali... che venivano usati in certe cene. Poi non ci sono solo le immagini. abbiamo testimonianze di  letteratura pornografica in greco antico ed in latino. Infatti attribuire al '700 una cosa il cui nome è un vocabolo greco antico, la dice tutta: la parola pornografia deriva da porne(prostituta), nelle città dell'antica grecia i dipinti pornografici erano una sorta di depliant di quello che si poteva avere nel quartiere delle prostitute. 
Ma poi successivamente, per fare un esempio, pure nel '500, i sonetti lussuriosi di Pietro Aretino:

 Tu m’hai il cazzo in potta, in cul mi vedi,
Ed io vedo il tuo cul com’egli è fatto,
Ma tu potresti dir ch’io sono un matto
Perche tengo le man dove stà i piedi.

    Ma s’a cotesto modo fotter credi,
Credillo a me, che non ti verrà fatto,
Perche assai meglio al fottere io m’adatto
Quando col petto, sul mio petto siedi.

... e questo non è il più pornografico, ne ho scelto uno morigerato.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> La vera novità culturale, secondo il libro, è che oggi invece che una tendenza a censurare c'è una tendenza a promuovere: esattamente i contrario. In questo senso, il libro non la cita ma possiamo inserirla noi, Moana ha una valenza culturale: è il risultato di una scelta culturale che, dall'alto, promuove per le classi popolari (insomma: noi!) determinati valori per propri scopi.
> Sono 300 e passa pagine e non ho capito tutto ma mi ha spaventato questo: che la pornografia legale, quindi quella che paga le tasse, produce negli Usa un giro di affari che supera quello dei tre maggiori sport professionistici messi insieme, Basket, Football, Baseball... lascia pensare...


grazie Tullio, anche per esserti sciroppato il libro al quale come al solito daremo una sbirciatina
in libreria senza acquistarlo .
Parlavi di proventi; non so se ne parla il libro,
ma c'è anche il porno amatoriale, quello sì è *a costo zero*.


----------



## tullio (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> grazie Tullio, anche per esserti sciroppato il libro al quale come al solito daremo una sbirciatina
> in libreria senza acquistarlo .
> Parlavi di proventi; non so se ne parla il libro,
> ma c'è anche il porno amatoriale, quello sì è *a costo zero*.


 non lo ho ancora letto tutto. Ci sono paragrafi però anche sul porno amatoriale il quale, aimè, non solo produce proventi, ma subisce egualmente condizionamenti. O almeno così dice. Poi magari si sbaglia... la pornografia industriale produce modelli di riferimento e, tra le sue esigenze, c'è quella di cancellare la distinzione pornostar/persone normali: tutti devono potersi sentire come una pornostar. Cita il realcore, e se uno fa una ricerca su google trova parecchio. L'amatoriale è una liberazione che viene dal basso? O è il recepimento di modelli dall'alto? Anche se la risposta giusta è la prima, l'industria ha ben presto preso le misure e cercato di recuperare il segmento di mercato. Non lo so, è un bel problema. MI ci sto appassionando perché non ci avevo mai pensato.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

l'amatoriale, per come la penso io, è il recepimento di stimoli che vengono "dall'alto"
cioè dal mercato del porno vero.
E' un po' come quello che si mette la maglia dell'Inter e si fa la partitella amatoriale
del sabato; come quello che ha la maglia di San Antonio Spurs , e con gli amici pancioni
fa il torneo di basket amatoriale dell'ambiente di lavoro. 
(dopodichè condivide le foto su FB delle "gesta sportive", tra grasse risate).
Poi c'è ovviamente il voyeurismo alla base degli istinti di queste persone
milioni di coppie non si farebbero mai riprendere a letto, loro invece trovano giovamento
nel fatto di essere visti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> l'amatoriale, per come la penso io, è il recepimento di stimoli che vengono "dall'alto"
> cioè dal mercato del porno vero.
> E' un po' come quello che si mette la maglia dell'Inter e si fa la partitella amatoriale
> del sabato; come quello che ha la maglia di San Antonio Spurs , e con gli amici pancioni
> ...


direi più l'esibizionismo del voyerismo


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> l'industria ha ben presto preso le misure e cercato di recuperare il segmento di mercato. Non lo so, è un bel problema. MI ci sto appassionando perché non ci avevo mai pensato.



certamente, tanto è vero che esistono film porno fatti da attori amatoriali.
ovviamente a pagamento (i film).


----------



## tullio (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero. Certo che duemila anni fa non avevano altra possibilità che dipingerlo, l'atto sessuale. Non era diffusa o perlomeno pubblicamente diffusa, che è diverso. Era relegata in un certo ambito. Ma facevano pure piatti, vasi, con scene sessuali... che venivano usati in certe cene. Poi non ci sono solo le immagini. abbiamo testimonianze di  letteratura pornografica in greco antico ed in latino. Infatti attribuire al '700 una cosa il cui nome è un vocabolo greco antico, la dice tutta: la parola pornografia deriva da porne(prostituta), nelle città dell'antica grecia i dipinti pornografici erano una sorta di depliant di quello che si poteva avere nel quartiere delle prostitute.
> Ma poi successivamente, per fare un esempio, pure nel '500, i sonetti lussuriosi di Pietro Aretino:


Ciao. Non confondiamo i livelli: qui indipendentemente dal libro ci arrivo anche io. Non stiamo discutendo del fatto che le persone producano rappresentazioni erotiche/sessuali per qualche motivo. Stiamo discutendo del fatto che le veneri steaotipigie siano state censurate nei musei per decenni. Sono pornografiche o no? Certamente lo sono state ed oggi, speriamo, non lo sono più. Significa che la questine non riguarda le veneri ma come sono lette dalla cultura. Allora Catullo non è pornografico a Roma ma lo è negli anni '50 (e infatti non si leggeva nei licei); non è pornografico Boccaccio, e infatti quando pensa di bruciare il Decamerone Petrarca gli dice di non farlo, ma lo è (o lo è stato) il film di Pasolini che infatti era, a lungo, vietato; non sono pornografiche le schiavette del Pornikon e infatti gli ateniesi le raccattavano apertamente ma i dipinti sui reperti archeologici, vedi il Museo di Napoli, sono in una sala riservata cui, ancora oggi, i minori di 14 anni possono entrare solo se accompagnati. Quindi la questione non riguarda l'Aretino ma se e quando Aretino è diventato un problema. Aretino era presente nelle antologie per gli strati alti della popolazione eppure scriveva cose assai "peggiori" di quelle di De Sade. Ma De Sade, il fondatore (nel senso di luogo geometrico originario) della pornografia europea, ha praticamente vissuto in galera. 
La cosa di cui mi sono accorto grazie a quel libro è che oggi la pornografia non è affatto censurata e, quindi, che c'è stato un capovolgimento dei valori a partire da una certa data.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> direi più l'esibizionismo del voyerismo



Santa Maradona!!!
Mi bacchetti sempre ! 
esibizionismo e voyeurismo sono due facce della stessa medaglia,
Si esibiscono per farsi guardare e nel frattempo guardano gli altri, godono anzi nel farsi vedere.
Guardano, ma immedesimandosi negli attori del gesto ,sperando
un giorno di esibirsi pure loro, se già non lo fanno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Non confondiamo i livelli: qui indipendentemente dal libro ci arrivo anche io. Non stiamo discutendo del fatto che le persone producano rappresentazioni erotiche/sessuali per qualche motivo. Stiamo discutendo del fatto che le veneri steaotipigie siano state censurate nei musei per decenni. Sono pornografiche o no? Certamente lo sono state ed oggi, speriamo, non lo sono più. Significa che la questine non riguarda le veneri ma come sono lette dalla cultura. Allora Catullo non è pornografico a Roma ma lo è negli anni '50 (e infatti non si leggeva nei licei); non è pornografico Boccaccio, e infatti quando pensa di bruciare il Decamerone Petrarca gli dice di non farlo, ma lo è (o lo è stato) il film di Pasolini che infatti era, a lungo, vietato; non sono pornografiche le schiavette del Pornikon e infatti gli ateniesi le raccattavano apertamente ma i dipinti sui reperti archeologici, vedi il Museo di Napoli, sono in una sala riservata cui, ancora oggi, i minori di 14 anni possono entrare solo se accompagnati. Quindi la questione non riguarda l'Aretino ma se e quando Aretino è diventato un problema. Aretino era presente nelle antologie per gli strati alti della popolazione eppure scriveva cose assai "peggiori" di quelle di De Sade. Ma De Sade, il fondatore (nel senso di luogo geometrico originario) della pornografia europea, ha praticamente vissuto in galera.
> *La cosa di cui mi sono accorto grazie a quel libro è che oggi la pornografia non è affatto censurata e, quindi, che c'è stato un capovolgimento dei valori a partire da una certa data*.


Non confondiamo la pornografia con tutto ciò che può essere o è stato oggetto di censura nel corso della storia. In inghilterra hanno messo pure le mutande ai tavoli, per dire. Tu hai scritto che nel libro c'è scritto che la pornografia esiste da...  Poi perdonami, veramente non capisco il neretto


----------



## tullio (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non confondiamo la pornografia con tutto ciò che può essere o è stato oggetto di censura nel corso della storia. In inghilterra hanno messo pure le mutande ai tavoli, per dire. Tu hai scritto che nel libro c'è scritto che la pornografia esiste da...  Poi perdonami, veramente non capisco il neretto


Sono proprio le mutande ai tavoli, che avranno avuto un motivo sociale no?, a produrre la pornografia come categoria. 
Ma naturalmente non è che voglio convincere nessuno. Sto solo rilfettendo con voi. E' che ho avuto anche io uno sbilanciamento perché anche io avevo per stabile l'equazione pornografia=immagini sessuali e capire che è una categoria culturale e non un dato mi ha sorpreso. E come tutti i neofiti tendo ad esser rigido 
IL neretto: in realtà dove è la censura oggi? Basta guardare le cantanti pop, le veline di Striscia in perizoma (prima dell'ingresso in politica di Berlusconi: le esigenze politiche le hanno castigate), i film in Tv dopo mezzanotte, le ragazzine in discoteca ma persino a scuola... il sesso non è censurato ma proposto, suggerito...ordinato. Poiché in Italia sino agli anni '70 almeno, la censura esisteva, allora qualcosa deve esser cambiato e questo qualcosa va individuato e compreso, altrimenti rischiamo di accontentardi di dire che "sono cambiati i tempi", frase che non spiega nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sono proprio le mutande ai tavoli, che avranno avuto un motivo sociale no?, a produrre la pornografia come categoria.
> Ma naturalmente non è che voglio convincere nessuno. Sto solo rilfettendo con voi. E' che ho avuto anche io uno sbilanciamento perché anche io avevo per stabile l'equazione pornografia=immagini sessuali e capire che è una categoria culturale e non un dato mi ha sorpreso. E come tutti i neofiti tendo ad esser rigido
> IL neretto: in realtà dove è la censura oggi? Basta guardare le cantanti pop, le veline di Striscia in perizoma (prima dell'ingresso in politica di Berlusconi: le esigenze politiche le hanno castigate), i film in Tv dopo mezzanotte, le ragazzine in discoteca ma persino a scuola... il sesso non è censurato ma proposto, suggerito...ordinato. Poiché in Italia sino agli anni '70 almeno, la censura esisteva, allora qualcosa deve esser cambiato e questo qualcosa va individuato e compreso, altrimenti rischiamo di accontentardi di dire che "sono cambiati i tempi", frase che non spiega nulla.


Secondo me ciò che è considerato osceno e la pornografia sono due cose diverse. La pornografia è, oggettivamente, una rappresentazione di un atto sessuale che ha lo scopo di procurare eccitazione sessuale. Tanto è vero che è nata storicamente proprio come una pubblicità di quello che si poteva trovare nei quartieri delle prostitute.

Altra cosa è l'oscenità, che è ciò che può offendere il famoso 'comune senso del pudore', cosa che in Italia era reato (non per niente ci fecero pure il film).
La ballerina in perizoma non è pornografica, ma può essere da alcuni considerata oscena:c'è da dire però che quando ero giovIne io in rai non si poteva pronunciare la parola 'organo':singleeye: e la Carrà faceva scandalo perchè mostrava l'ombelico.
Ora, secondo me, il fatto che i tabù siano spariti è sostanzialmente positivo perchè la censura, impedendo la conoscenza, impedisce anche il formarsi della libera opinione.
Purtroppo però, di pari passo, sono venuti meno anche il rispetto, l'educazione e anche la creatività in un'ottica di mercificazione.
Il richiamo al sesso fa  vendere al pubblico maschile, basta osservare alcune pubblicità ad esempio quella del silicone, ma anche al pubblico femminile che vorrebbe avere come fornaio Banderas.  
Quindi compriamo un prodotto perchè ad esso associamo un'immagine che ci ha eccitato, ma della quale non era il sesso il fine ultimo.
Di fatto... il meccanismo è molto simile, ma la pornografia è più onesta intellettualmente:singleeye:.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me ciò che è considerato osceno e la pornografia sono due cose diverse. La pornografia è, oggettivamente, una rappresentazione di un atto sessuale che ha *lo scopo di procurare eccitazione sessuale*. Tanto è vero che è nata storicamente proprio come una pubblicità di quello che si poteva trovare nei quartieri delle prostitute.
> 
> il fatto che i tabù siano spariti .


Quoto, ma alla frase in neretto aggiungerei "ai maschi".Personalmente la pornografia mi offende, perché separa i genitali dalla persona. Fa parte della riduzione del corpo nemmeno a merce, ma a strumento di regressione pre-emotiva, pre-sentimentale, pre-razionale.Insomma, uno schifo proprio.

Che i tabù siano spariti mi sembra perlomeno discutibile. La sovraesposizione del corpo è un modo per negarne la significanza e ribadire una forma di oppressione delle emozioni, del sentimento e della ragione che sono la sostanza del corpo, di qualsiasi corpo.
Credo che i tabù veri oggi siano i sentimenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto, ma alla frase in neretto aggiungerei "ai maschi".Personalmente la pornografia mi offende, perché separa i genitali dalla persona. Fa parte della riduzione del corpo nemmeno a merce, ma a strumento di regressione pre-emotiva, pre-sentimentale, pre-razionale.Insomma, uno schifo proprio.
> 
> Che i tabù siano spariti mi sembra perlomeno discutibile. La sovraesposizione del corpo è un modo per negarne la significanza e ribadire una forma di oppressione delle emozioni, del sentimento e della ragione che sono la sostanza del corpo, di qualsiasi corpo.
> Credo che i tabù veri oggi siano i sentimenti.


a parte il fatto che la pornografia a me personalmente annoia, ci sono molte donne che invece l'apprezzano. Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte del tuo post hai ragione, sono concorde... anzi aggiungerei che anche tutta una serie di valori è diventata tabù.
Però rispondimi anche dall'altra parte che non so se ho preso la sufficenza su Verga


----------



## Fantastica (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che la pornografia a me personalmente annoia, ci sono molte donne che invece l'apprezzano. Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte del tuo post hai ragione, sono concorde... anzi aggiungerei che anche tutta una serie di valori è diventata tabù.
> Però rispondimi anche dall'altra parte che non so se ho preso la sufficenza su Verga


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco... queste "molte donne" che l'apprezzano... sono anche magari quelle genitrici che non sono madri? No, ok. Sto facendo un salto lungo. Aggiusto. Intendo dire: non è che queste donne che apprezzano si sono un po' adattate troppo ai bisogni maschi, cioè compiacciono a tal punto i loro partner da assumerne alcune caratteristiche che non sarebbero loro proprie? Oppure io sono antica e non riesco a penetrare nella gioia orgasmica che può procurare un film porno e non ne comprendo il valore liberatorio della sessualità femminile, perché sono una repressa?
(Mi è capitato di cercare immagini sessuali in giro, ma non sono la stessa cosa dei classici filmetti porno che consumano i maschi. Confesso però di averne visti in tutta la mia vita al massimo tre, e non sto parlando di Russ Meyer)


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

TA-TAAAN.

Ed ecco entrare in scena le donne che nel più classico dei copioni,
attaccano frontalmente il maschio porcellone. Anzi il maschio.
Per le donne, tutto il porno è schifo. 
Probabilmente è veramente così...però c'è qualche piccolo granello di sabbia
che inceppa questo discorso perfettamente oliato:
1. le donne che _guardano_ il porno; si dice siano il 5%, forse *non* sono vere donne, come
la mamma di Cogne o le madri-mostro, fatto sta che pare esistano nella vita reale. :carneval:
se hanno avuto figli, li hanno soppressi, chissà. 
2. le donne che _girano_ il porno, infatti è assodato che per fare film porno
ci vogliono le attrici porno, professioniste e non; alcune sono state intervistate
e hanno detto che in qualche caso di divertono, forse per il vil denaro si asseconda il maschio porcone.
3. le donne protagoniste di _amatoriali_, non posso pensare che si tratti sempre di dolci mogliettine
ignare che non sanno di essere riprese e che non sanno di avere un mezzo maniaco
in casa che si diverte a caricare su internet amplessi in varie posizioni.
4. mio parere, alcuni milioni di "film porno" vanno in scena _live_ in molte case degli
italiani di solito di notte; ognuno nel segreto del suo talamo farà ciò che vuole, non vi
è dubbio ma resta il fatto che il porno, giustamente definito "noioso" o poco interessante
è null'altro che la copula rappresentata un trilione di volte. 

:rotfl:
Ergo, se il punto 4 è vero, scopare è noioso.


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2014)

Tanti anni fa in un condominio, se ricordo bene di Torino, in tutti gli appartamenti è apparso il filmato di una coppia del palazzo all'opera.

Non so come possano accadere fatti simili e se la notizia fosse vera.

Che molti amino filmarsi lo credo.

Un filmato amatoriale nostro, noooooooooooooooooooooo, troppo pericoloso, meglio i ricordi che nessuno ci  può rubare ne guardare.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Marzo 2014)

Senza la pornografia il mondo sarebbe sicuramente un pò più triste per molta gente! :carneval:
Non credo che pornografia e cultura abbiano qualcosa in comune. È solo una delle tante forme di intrattenimento che esistono. È questo il suo scopo. Non ha nessuna intenzione di essere culturale, ma solo CUL-turale :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senza la pornografia il mondo sarebbe sicuramente un pò più triste per molta gente! :carneval:
> Non credo che pornografia e cultura abbiano qualcosa in comune. È solo una delle tante forme di intrattenimento che esistono. È questo il suo scopo. Non ha nessuna intenzione di essere culturale, ma solo CUL-turale :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



ahaha , insomma,
direi che è decisamente meglio il *REALE*...solo che (piccolo particolare) non ha molto
a che fare con l'immagine del film porno.:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ahaha , insomma,
> *direi che è decisamente meglio il REALE*...solo che (piccolo particolare) non ha molto
> a che fare con l'immagine del film porno.:mexican::mexican:


Che discorso. Certo che sì. Però se passa sullo schermo Sasha Grey non è che mi giro dall'altra parte e chiamo il parroco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


Esiste un mondo parallelo
Sai in questi giorni ho pensato a ste cose...

Pensa solo a questo da morir dal ridere...

C'è tutta una filosofia sui titoli.
Che sono la parodia di altri film...

Esempio:
Olmi fa L'albero degli zoccoli.

Bon Leo Salemi ( che è un nick) nel 1995 firma l'albero delle zoccole.

Bon l'italiano medio avrà visto il film di Salemi e non quello di Olmi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


Ma io leggendo certe cose rimpiango le mie imprese con Luigi Zanuso e Vittoria l'atomica...
Che tempi....che tempi...

Oggi Luigi fa il filosofo in fb...

Luigi Zanuso: alias Luigi Atomico alias Dario Lussuria alias Rodolfo Babilonia. Tre nomi d’arte decisamente evocativi per il regista vicentino che nel mondo del porno ha realizzato pellicole allucinate e trash, dove l’hard (anzi hardcore) incontra il pulp, il thriller e la sperimentazione (sotto ogni punto di vista), venendo da queste mitigato.
Il risultato è che a guardare alcuni suoi film dai titoli molto poco allusivi (“Scantinati infernali”, “Il tritacarne”, “Banchetto umano”) ci si trova di fronte ad una componente erotica non più unicamente finalizzata all’eccitazione dello spettatore, ma declinata in un sado-masochismo ostentato fisicamente e psicologicamente. Complici le colonne sonore esaltanti (create da Stefano Lummi e Marco Capitanio), nelle quali la musica classica viene miscelata inserzioni elettroniche martellanti che incitano all’adrenalina, i film dell’Atomico non sembrano appartenere ad alcun movimento cinematografic-hard, risultando assolutamente originali.
Zanuso è autodidatta a tutto tondo a partire da ogni provocazione, e pare offrire la propria visione di un mondo carnale e visionario, dove reale e finzione si mescolano con un non sense che non celebra l’erotismo convenzionale inclinando invece all’horror. Al punto che inevitabilmente si vuol vedere “fino a che punto si arriverà”. Lui: «Nei miei film faccio semplicemente esaudire le proprie pulsioni cosiddette depravate a chi me lo chiede; ma per me la depravazione non è mai sessuale, ma solo mentale». Realtà e follia scisse al punto che lo spettatore può sentirsi parte integrante del film (e subirne i dolori), tra manichini insanguinati, polipi sfruttati, braciole usate come sex toys, corpi congelati, sodomia maschile esasperata e allucinanti aforismi tratti dai libri dell’Atomico, tra cui “999 pensieri laici”e “Pensieri di un libertino”.
Ribattezzato da alcuni critici del genere il “Pasolini dell’hard” o il “Bukowski degli aforismi” o il “De Sade del Surrealismo”, il regista vicentino si allontana dalle etichette perseverando nella produzione di furiose pellicole dove surrealismo e porno-pesantezza si confondono al punto che l’attore (per lo più non professionista) diventa a sua volta fantoccio nelle mani di altri, con mente e corpo massacrati tra disturbante e dolori.
“Il Sublime e il Perverso” (titolo dell’ultimo film datato 2012), sembra la summa della sua visione del mondo, tra estremismi infernali, misticismo e follia totale, e di questa l’Atomico ha raccontato alla stampa: «La società è falsa, mentre l’uomo deve re-imparare a mostrare le proprie emozioni reali, in primis a sé stesso. I miei film vogliono essere uno specchio fedele dell’umanità. L’uomo sessualmente bloccato è più facile da manipolare». E chiosa: «nel mondo contemporaneo tendiamo a sublimare tutto, ma esiste soprattutto il perverso che perdura da migliaia di anni impunito», mentre il sesso «non va discusso, deve essere libero e felice, chi lo reprime non è appagato e il suo agire può diventare pericoloso, in minimi e massimi termini».

Secondo me oggi Dario Lussuria farebbe fare i titoli dei suoi film...ad Oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

I misteri del porno, Elemento I: Le scncertanti visioni di Luigi Zanuso da Vicenza
Pubblicato da alessandromcolombo in luglio 4, 2012	

Bu… bu-bu… la donna abbaia addosso alla videocamera, il volto segnato dagli anni e dagli abusi appena ricevuti. Qualcosa nei suoi occhi ispira una profonda tristezza, come la consapevolezza del degrado a cui si è appena sottoposta. Lo stesso malessere che si prova vedendo alcuni dei volti ricorrenti dei film – o meglio, dei prodotti – licenziati da Luigi Atomico, aka  Dario Lussuria, aka Rodolfo Babilonia (vero nome: Luigi Zanuso), dal loro aspetto spesso sgradevole e dalla continua profusione di eccessi e perversioni altrettanto spesso riprese con dubbio gusto.

Gli inizi sono senz’altro quelli più eccesivi, dettati da una serie di titoli programmatici come Budella sfondate, Scantinati infernali, Il tritacarne, Il polipo, accompagnati dalla figura misteriosa di Vittoria, l’Atomica del Sesso. Ma anche in tempi più recenti, nei suoi prodotti affiora un gusto per l’eccesso e per il delirio che spesso sforano il puro concetto di pornografia, scivolando all’interno di qualcosa di nuovo che riunisce aspetti del surrealismo a quelli dell’abbruttimento di un certo nichilismo. Viene alla mente, a esempio, una carrellata rasoterra di Ercole, il trans e gli osceni, che tra decine e decine di margherite in fiore, inquadra la triste figura femminile carponi che abbaia e caccia fuori la lingua ansimando in fremente attese della prossima pisciata.

È lo stesso Zanuso a confessare che con la videocamera può continuare a filmare anche se inciampa e cade, in uno spirito quasi “free cinema” che abolisce l’uso della seconda – o terza, o successiva – ripresa e si apparenta al decalogo voluto da Von Trier e dai suoi colleghi con il Dogma ’95. Ancorché nel suo primo periodo (dell’Atomica Video) facesse grande uso di musica classica per i suoi filmati, questi titoli più recenti hanno eliminato anche questo elemento, riconducendosi all’uso di camera a mano, scenografie naturali (o già esistenti), attori che recitano loro stessi – con pochi dialoghi sempre improntati a una certa coprolalia – e un montaggio piuttosto ruvido, che non elimina ingressi involontari nel campo di assistenti o persone fuori contesto – in una scena addirittura si vede nettamente l’ombra del Zanuso sospingere verso una poltrona fino a costringerlo a sedersi un attore che non ha ben inteso la sua volontà, senza per questo che l’attore interrompa il suo dialogo o il regista le riprese.

Certo rimane l’improponibilità di tale paragone – e dal resto, nella sua evidente mancanza di umiltà, lo stesso regista si sarebbe di volta in volta autodefinito il Buñuel o il Pasolini del porno – ma gli va dato atto di aver tentato una strada del tutto differente dalle produzioni “hard-core” mondiali di oggigiorno. La sua volontaria ricerca dell’aggressione allo spettatore – in uno dei suoi primi titoli, Vittoria mentre passa da una fellatio all’altro lancia insulti e denigra il proprio pubblico – spingendolo in ambiente degradato, spesso laido – difficilmente uno dei suoi attori esibirà un membro alla Rocco Siffredi, tanto quanto difficilmente le sue protagoniste avranno un aspetto gradevole (forse  una in alcuni titoli) – ai limiti del tollerabile, dove si muovono pulsioni prossime alla deiezione, al disgusto. Uno spettacolo che qualcuno ha tentato di appropinquare alle visioni cronenberghiane (ma si è fatto anche il nome di Hooper); ma che ha una sua perfetta controparte nel ben più alto e autoriale cinema del duo siciliano Ciprì e Maresco.

Considerando un titolo su tutti della copia palermitana – Lo zio d’America, ma anche i loro excursus terribili su RaiTre che in prima serata coraggiosamente davano vita a Blob Cinico TV – rimane insolubile l’aspetto dilettevole di una tale pornografia; e non è un caso che moltissimi tra gli amanti del genere e i gli inveterati onanisti abbiano da sempre rifuggito i lavori di Zanuto, lasciandoli a un pugno di ribaldi seguaci del cinema estremo che con altrettanta ingordigia e facilità digerirebbero un Martyrs di Laugier, un Salò di Pasolini e/o un Srpski Film di Spasojevic. Affrancabile, nel porno, per certi versi solo a un Shaun Costello (Forced Entry), personaggio che ha però un ben altra capacità tecnico-creativa, rimane il fatto che Zanuso, folle o incosciente che sia, continua la sua costante ricerca di “prelibatezze” libertine attraverso un percorso composto sostanzialmente di manie (incesto, urofilia, dominazione montale e fisica, et alia) e di brutture umane (la decadenza e l’aspetto fisico quasi caricaturale dei suoi interpreti) che possono solo offrire allo sguardo attonito dello spettatore il tetro segnale di una decadenza e di una corruzione del genere umano apparentemente incontrovertibile. E in questo senso forse può essere affiancato il nome di Cronenberg (ricordiamo Videodrome e le sue malevoli proiezioni pirata, ma anche, perché no, il progressivo decadimento della famiglia magistralmente fotografato in Dead Ringers).

Lungi dall’essere un autore – o anche solo un artigiano del sesso – l’ex proprietario di videoteche si è mantenuto sempre in bilico tra il trash e l’eccesso, riuscendo a offrire qualcosa che nel suo evidente squallore travalica il puro opportunismo economico di un genere – e ancor di più nell’ultimo ventennio – votato al banale e all’ipocrita interesse, dove belle donne vogliose e grossi peni portentosi offrono un sogno rassicurante a masse di individui in realtà frustrati, una sorta di biglietto per un adeguato “status quo” dei desideri.

E allora, forse, dopo tutto, ben venga il “pessimo” cinema di Zanuso.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

E quella volta per banchetto umano fu scelta come colonna sonora...sta roba qui...

[video=youtube;2Lyk73s-obY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lyk73s-obY[/video]

Una vecchia villa sul brenta...
La mitica mercedes grigia
I manichini...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno, nessuno o centomila di questi fattori, secondo me.
> Resta il fatto che la pornografia dei tempi in cui ero giovIne io era ancora 'ghettizzata' nei cinemini, nelle riviste che l'edicolante teneva dietro le altre così che le comprava si prendeva quella porno e poi panorama per nasconderla, e nel retrobottega dei videonoleggi.
> Era comunque considerata una cosa a cui accedere spot.
> Adesso credo che la sua diffusione e la sua accessibilità stiano creando delle *dipendenze*.


Assuefazione è una parola che spiega più cose.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le pornostar come promotrici dell'evoluzione della moda: dal cespuglio al filetto alla depilazione totale.


Mi sembra molto significativo della diffusione di un modello di donna al quale molte donne hanno voluto adeguarsi.
Questo vale anche per le scarpe, come diceva Gian.
Ognuna valuterà per sé se e perché ha scelto quel modello.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Visto che il dibattito è partito provo a riassumere quel che ho letto. La prima cosa di cui il libro mi ha fatto rendere conto è che la pornografia NON c'è sempre stata. E' un'invenzione relativamente recente. Sono sempre esistite rappresentazioni di atti sessuali assai esplicite ma non è sempre esistita la pornografia poiché quelle rappresentazioni non erano pornografiche. Il libro cita proprio il caso di Pompei: le rappresentazioni sono state per secoli visibili a tutti senza problemi sino  a che un gruppo di intellettuali inglesi ne rilevò (purtroppo il libro non dice la data ma mi pare di comprendere tra '700 e '800) il carattere pornografico. Da quel momento furono "riservate" ad un pubblico adulto. Un mio ricordo personale è quello di una signora di età avanzata che, parlando delle rappresentazioni di Pompei, diceva che le fu proibito di vederle, in quanto donna, mentre potè osservarle il marito, nel periodo agli inizi degli anni '50.
> Pare che la pornografia coincida con il timore delle classi al potere, età vittoriana, di render disponibili alle classi inferiori elementi culturali sino ad allora riservati ai ricchi. Secondo il libro la pornografia è stata un prodotto della censura. La vera novità culturale, secondo il libro, è che oggi invece che una tendenza a censurare c'è una tendenza a promuovere: esattamente i contrario. In questo senso, il libro non la cita ma possiamo inserirla noi, Moana ha una valenza culturale: è il risultato di una scelta culturale che, dall'alto, promuove per le classi popolari (insomma: noi!) determinati valori per propri scopi.
> Sono 300 e passa pagine e non ho capito tutto ma mi ha spaventato questo: che la pornografia legale, quindi quella che paga le tasse, produce negli Usa un giro di affari che supera quello dei tre maggiori sport professionistici messi insieme, Basket, Football, Baseball... lascia pensare...


Aspetti molto interessanti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> La pornografia fa a meno della dimensione segreta, quella dimensione talmente segretamente profonda tra me e te che ce la possiamo dire solo in questo modo. La pornografia e' esplicita ma soprattutto e' indifferenziata, dice una cosa collettiva e genitale, ma non parla specificamente di me, o di me e di te. Rinuncia a essere speciale in favore dell'essere forte, forte e indifferenziata. Ha un suo perché, certo, e' primordiale, ma talmente tanto che può rappresentare la regressione estrema, e come diceva Bataille un ritorno irresistibile e inconsapevole verso il contrario della libido, verso thanatos. Nella pornografia non mi metto veramente in mezzo, non si richiede che nell'esposizione estrema io metta in gioco me stesso.


Tu sei, come al solito, raffinata e profonda.
Io penso che noi siamo animali molto vulnerabili e l'evoluzione ci ha strutturati in modo che l'accoppiamento non è limitato al periodo dell'estro. Questo comporta che quando si fa sesso si è estremamente vulnerabili e accade spesso, non solo in un periodo dell'anno.
Per non essere vulnerabili (dai predatori ma anche da altri umani) tendiamo da centinaia di migliaia di anni a farlo in modo riservato e protetto.
Questo crea un tabù, ovvero qualcosa che è al confine tra il sacro e la repulsione, per questo attira e respinge insieme. Comprensibile visto che è qualcosa che non è comune vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno, nessuno o centomila di questi fattori, secondo me.
> Resta il fatto che la pornografia dei tempi in cui ero giovIne io era ancora 'ghettizzata' nei cinemini, nelle riviste che l'edicolante teneva dietro le altre così che le comprava si prendeva quella porno e poi panorama per nasconderla, e nel retrobottega dei videonoleggi.
> Era comunque considerata una cosa a cui accedere spot.
> Adesso credo che la sua diffusione e la sua accessibilità stiano creando delle dipendenze.


Beccato sai?
Il film dove io compaio mentre aspetto il 27 davanti al cinema minerva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_D'Agostino

Alcuni di ROssana DOll furono girati a Bologna!
era il 1992.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei, come al solito, raffinata e profonda.
> Io penso che noi siamo animali molto vulnerabili e l'evoluzione ci ha strutturati in modo che l'accoppiamento non è limitato al periodo dell'estro. Questo comporta che quando si fa sesso si è estremamente vulnerabili e accade spesso, non solo in un periodo dell'anno.
> Per non essere vulnerabili (dai predatori ma anche da altri umani) tendiamo da centinaia di migliaia di anni a farlo in modo riservato e protetto.
> Questo crea un tabù, ovvero qualcosa che è al confine tra il sacro e la repulsione, per questo attira e respinge insieme. Comprensibile visto che è qualcosa che non è comune vedere.


E l'ultimo tango a Parigi lo hai mai visto?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E l'ultimo tango a Parigi lo hai mai visto?


Bellissimo e tristissimo.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E l'ultimo tango a Parigi lo hai mai visto?


Non c'entra una fava con la pornografia. E' un film sul dolore, lo sai anche tu, scemo.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non c'entra una fava con la pornografia. E' un film sul dolore, lo sai anche tu, scemo.


Certo che lo sa. Gioca a fare lo scemo


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

Utimo tango a Parig mii fa cacare


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che lo sa. Gioca a fare lo scemo


No mi è venuto in mente quella volta che Persa voleva saperne più di me su quel film
e mi disse sei scarso a letture?
Io le risposi sei scarsa a sesso?

Sospeso per stalking.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Penso valga la pena di darci un'occhiata: "pornografia di massa", edizioni altravista. Non immaginavo che dietro la pornografia esistesse tanto.


Stasera pensavo ad una frase che dice che la discrezione è assistere alla propria assenza.
Non so come mi è venuto in mente che la pornografia è rappresentazione.
Ed è sempre rimasta legata a due mandate dai sistemi di rappresentazione.

Un tempo pensavo che il porno fosse stata un'evoluzione, o involuzione o depravazione del cinema no?
Ossia filmiamo i comportamenti sessuali dell'uomo.

So che ci sono state parecchie battaglie per sdoganare il porno, che pensavo invenzione degli anni 70,,,dopo il 68.

Poi che cosa mi è capitato?
Che il regista d'Agostino, fece un film porno in cui gli attori guardavano a loro volta dei film porno.

Il problema è che guardavano film porno degli anni venti.

Così mentre qualcuno pensa che ci sia stata una rivoluzione sessuale, questi documenti filmografici, mostrano che le pratiche sessuali odierne erano le stesse degli anni 20.

Poi cercando ho trovato che ci sono porno anni 30, anni 40, anni 50 ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma in qualche maniera porno e cultura di massa non funziona e non riesco a capire.

A me pare che nella cultura contemporanea il porno sia morto.
Colassato su sè stesso.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me pare che nella cultura contemporanea il porno sia morto.
> Colassato su sè stesso.


E' morto il significato che si attribuiva alla liberazione sessuale.
Oggi è una prigione sessuale. E il porno dilagante ovunque ha mancato la sua carica eversiva. E' diventato come il Kinder brioss, anzi, come il Kinder Pinguì: sta in frigorifero.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' morto il significato che si attribuiva alla liberazione sessuale.
> Oggi è una prigione sessuale. E il porno dilagante ovunque ha mancato la sua carica eversiva. E' diventato come il Kinder brioss, anzi, come il Kinder Pinguì: sta in frigorifero.



Ecco io non ho mai creduto che il porno abbia la minima attinenza con la liberazione sessuale.
Ma sempre capito che da sempre
esistono persone che vivono liberamente la loro sessualità
e persone che che non la vivono liberamente.

Mi fa solo sorridere che oggi da parte dei cultori è affare di nicchia.

E non ci sono più i fruitori di un tempo.

Porno è sempre stato business.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco io non ho mai creduto che il porno abbia la minima attinenza con la liberazione sessuale.


Ce l'hanno fatto credere (non a me, ma la cultura di quegli anni, eh)




contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa solo sorridere che oggi da parte dei cultori è affare di nicchia.
> 
> Porno è sempre stato business.


Un affare di nicchia a me non pare proprio! In che senso ? Forse non ho capito.
Sul resto concordo. 
Ma dei fruitori non saprei che dire. Un porno è un porno è un porno è un porno. Che costruisce da sé i propri fruitori (tra cui non mi metto).


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ce l'hanno fatto credere (non a me, ma la cultura di quegli anni, eh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E invece non è proprio così...
è come ti dicessi, un dipinto è un dipinto.

Bon tu sei una donna no?
Bon c'è stato anche chi si è detto
Cerchiamo di fare un porno per il pubblico femminile e vediamo se va.

Magari una fruitrice femminile non ama il genere all sex.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beccato sai?
> Il film dove io compaio mentre aspetto il 27 davanti al cinema minerva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_D'Agostino
> 
> ...


Minchia il Minerva!!!! Che flash!!!! :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia il Minerva!!!! Che flash!!!! :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo conosci?
Via Matteotti...
Mi ricordo i manifesti cubitali dell'evento del 1991...

Cicciolina e Moana ai mondiali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo conosci?
> Via Matteotti...
> Mi ricordo i manifesti cubitali dell'evento del 1991...
> 
> Cicciolina e Moana ai mondiali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzarola sì che lo conosco...:rotfl:
Roba d'elite! Ma io ch'ero fanciulla timorata frequentavo piuttosto il Galliera...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzarola sì che lo conosco...:rotfl:
> Roba d'elite! Ma io ch'ero fanciulla timorata frequentavo piuttosto il Galliera...:mrgreen:


Vero...
Ma non c'era anche la chiesa dei salesiani, sacro cuore...
Io facevo il DAMS all'epoca ed ero in via guerrazzi..

Ma abitavo in via Tibaldi 2...
E c'era il caffè roberta, il chioschetto dei gelati, e una fantastica birreria dall'altra parte della piazza, dove inizia via corticella...


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

alé ! Lothar sul piccolo schermo!
:sonar:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari una fruitrice femminile non ama il genere all sex.



esistono casi di donne che si sono buttate nella trasgressione
dopo aver visto Eyes Wide Shut, che non è porno in senso stretto
ma ha scene ad alto erotismo (scabrose, come si diceva una volta).


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> esistono casi di donne che si sono buttate nella trasgressione
> dopo aver visto Eyes Wide Shut, che non è porno in senso stretto
> ma ha scene ad alto erotismo (scabrose, come si diceva una volta).


Questo è comunque un grave errore
Il cinema erotico non ha NULLA a che vedere con il porno.
Il porno non ha NULLA a che vedere con il cinema erotico.

E' come dire che chi fa il biologo in veterinaria, non è un macellaio in senso stretto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> esistono casi di donne che si sono buttate nella trasgressione
> dopo aver visto Eyes Wide Shut, che non è porno in senso stretto
> ma ha scene ad alto erotismo (scabrose, come si diceva una volta).


E casi di casalinghe disperate che hanno cominciato a usare le mollette per stendere i panni in maniera non convenzionale dopo aver letto le 50 sfumature...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

L'ultima crociata contro la pornografia su Internet è arrivata dall'Islanda, decisa a censurare i video a luci rosse che circolano in Rete. La proposta è stata accolta con soddisfazione dall'opinione pubblica inglese, spaventata dal crescere del mercato del sesso online. A scavare tra le ricerche, però, si scopre che la diffusione del fenomeno hard sul web è coperto da un fitto alone di mistero.

Non si conoscono né i reali fruitori né il valore del mercato: le stime variano dai 3 ai 96 miliardi di dollari all'anno e l'ultimo analista che ha provato a fare una ricerca seria, Philip Stark, ha dovuto fare causa a Google per ottenere dei numeri. Di certo c'è che il porno è stato uno dei fattori che hanno contribuito a trasformare internet in una rivoluzione globale: il decano del settore, Larry Flint, lanciò il sito del magazine sexy Hustler nel 1995, quando le connessioni casalinghe erano praticamente sconosciute.
PORNO E INTERNETPORNO E INTERNET

Fu un ispiratore: agli albori del web i primi siti che riuscirono a conquistarsi un pubblico furono proprio quelli delle riviste soft core. Durante gli Anni 90 quasi la metà delle ricerche online si rivolgevano a contenuti sessuali più o meno espliciti: da allora però le statistiche sono difficilmente attendibili e spesso gonfiate per il desiderio di sensazionalismo. Nel 2003 una società che vendeva software di filtraggio dei contenuti comunicò che esistevano più di 260 milioni di siti porno con una crescita del 1.800% relativa ai precedenti cinque anni.

Allora il mercato, secondo le denunce di associazioni di attivisti quali Citiziens for decency, fruttava intorno ai 3 miliardi di dollari in tutto il mondo, con 37 milioni di utenti. Ma i dati diffusi, attribuiti a più fonti, erano difficilmente verificabili. Il primo autentico studio sistematico per capire quanta pornografia occupasse la rete è stato effettuato da Philip Stark, docente di statistica dell'università californiana di Berkeley, su incarico del dipartimento di Giustizia americano, nel 2006.
PORNO INTERNETPORNO INTERNET

Ai tempi l'amministrazione americana voleva numeri per corroborare un provvedimento legislativo chiamato Child Online Protection Act che avrebbe richiesto ai gestori dei siti web di verificare l'età degli utenti che accedevano a contenuti proibiti ai minorenni. Stark fu costretto a portare il colosso dei motori di ricerca in tribunale perché comunicasse un campione di 50 mila ricerche e di siti web correlati presenti nei propri archivi informatici. Alla fine, dati alla mano, l'indagine appurò che circa il 6% delle ricerche in rete erano di contenuto sessuale e che l'1,1% dei siti indicizzati da Google e da Microsoft era pornografico. Molto meno di quanto si fosse temuto.
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg

Quattro anni dopo, nel 2010, i neuroscienziati americani Ogi Ogas e Sai Gaddam, docenti della Boston University, hanno riprovato a fare il computo e a quantificarne il valore. Nel saggio A billion wicked thoughts («Un miliardo di pensieri perversi») i due hanno deciso di prendere in considerazione il primo milione di siti web più trafficati, trovando che di questi solo 42.337 erano dedicati completamente al sesso, circa il 4%.

Una percentuale forse non altissima, benché alcuni avessero una popolarità straordinaria con traffico mensile dai 7 ai 32 milioni di utenti. Su un campione di 400 milioni di parole inserite nei motori di ricerca, inoltre 55 milioni avevano un riferimento sessuale. Ogas e Gaddam, in qualità di neurologi, spiegarono anche il ruolo del sesso online nelle pulsioni evolutive del maschio, per sua natura portato a «rendere le donne un oggetto».
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg

Insomma, il pornomane non era che l'evoluzione del terzo millennio dell'uomo cacciatore, senza l'arco e le frecce ma con un mouse in mano. Quanto però tali pulsioni potessero fruttare è stato più difficile da valutare. «Non si sa quanti soldi vadano all'industria del porno: i dati sono falsi o non attendibili. Abbiamo cercato di fare ricerche e abbiamo scoperto che gran parte degli operatori del settore sono società piccole che nascondono la contabilità o modificano i conti», scrisse Ogas. «I grandi operatori non diffondono cifre. C'è chi dice che solo in America sia un'industria da 3 miliardi di dollari. Non lo penso proprio».
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg

Le Nazioni Unite, tuttavia, in una relazione del 2012 sulla pornografia infantile in rete hanno quantificato il valore del sesso online in 96 miliardi di dollari, di cui 3 miliardi solo derivanti dallo sfruttamento dei bambini. Un dato in contraddizione con le notizie diffuse da Adult Video News, una specie di agenzia americana di informazione sula pornografia, che ha registrato la crisi dell'intero comparto a partire dal 2008, parallelamente alle difficoltà economiche internazionali.

La facilità a reperire materiale del tutto gratuitamente avrebbe reso infatti parte dell'industria obsoleta e non redditizia. L'imporsi dei social network, Facebook su tutti, ha ulteriormente ridotto in percentuale le ricerche dedicate al sesso e lo spazio e il tempo che l'utente del web dedica al porno.
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg

Sarà. Ma nel 2012, il sito Alexa.com, che registra il traffico in rete, ha certificato che tra i primi 50 portali più trafficati al mondo due erano dedicati ai video porno (gratuiti), ed erano entrambi più popolari della home page della Apple. Gli utenti sono sempre meno disposti a pagare per i film, facilmente reperibili senza spendere, ma sembrano più propensi ad aprire il portafoglio per spettacoli privati e per interagire attraverso lo schermo con modelle che spesso sono ragazze comuni che arrotondano lo stipendio.
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg

Una nuova forma di prostituzione a distanza e che, secondo l'emittente televisiva Cnbc, produce una richiesta di migliaia di modelle nuove ogni giorno. Le più intraprendenti possono guadagnare, secondo dati provenienti dai gestori di questi siti web, fino a 10 mila dollari al mese.
PORNO E INTERNET jpegPORNO E INTERNET jpeg


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Il porno ha contribuito in maniera fattiva per diffondere l'uso di internet.
Ma non ho mai capito come esso sia agganciato alla produzione di antivirus.

In buona sostanza
chi sistema pc
dice...ahi ahi ahi, ma non sarai così sfigato da andare a vedere le robe sporche in internet no?

Perchè lì ti tiri sempre dentro di tutto.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E casi di casalinghe disperate che hanno cominciato a usare le mollette per stendere i panni in maniera non convenzionale dopo aver letto le *50 sfumature.*..:carneval:



ho visto donne di chiesa, vere timorate di Dio, armeggiare con quei 3 libretti di m...
in spiaggia, 2 anni fa, grigio rosso e bordeaux.

Anche la produzione del silicone sta avendo un' impennata negli ultimi anni.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ho visto donne di chiesa, vere timorate di Dio, armeggiare con quei 3 libretti di m...
> in spiaggia, 2 anni fa, grigio rosso e bordeaux.
> 
> Anche la produzione del silicone sta avendo un' impennata negli ultimi anni.


Ma vedi le 50 sfumature furono precedute dai cento colpi di spazzola, ed eziandio da porci con le ali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Almeno io andavo in spiaggia con le 120 giornate o con la nouvelle joustine...

Ma per me il massimo della vera grandiosa epica unica opera porno che si sia mai vista è Opus Pistorum di Miller.
Al punto che la proposi a più di un regista.
Dissero entrambi compunti, conte, troppo difficile da realizzare.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi le 50 sfumature furono precedute dai cento colpi di spazzola, ed eziandio da porci con le ali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Almeno io andavo in spiaggia con le 120 giornate o con la nouvelle joustine...
> 
> ...


Eh ma cacchio...Justine è Justine...
Le sfumature le ho lette perchè mi ci hanno quasi costretta!
Diciamo che ho saltato diversi capitoli perchè mi stava scendendo il latte alle ginocchia...sui colpi di spazzola non mi pronuncio perchè mi sono sempre rifiutata...

Ma che robe assurde...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma cacchio...Justine è Justine...
> Le sfumature le ho lette perchè mi ci hanno quasi costretta!
> Diciamo che ho saltato diversi capitoli perchè mi stava scendendo il latte alle ginocchia...sui colpi di spazzola non mi pronuncio perchè mi sono sempre rifiutata...
> 
> Ma che robe assurde...


La roba porno funziona così...
Grandi aspettative 
prontamente deluse...

Ti immagini di leggere chissacchè...

Ma tu leggi Opus di Miller e poi mi dici...


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La roba porno funziona così...
> Grandi aspettative
> prontamente deluse...
> 
> ...


E' che il porno manca di trama, esattamente come certi romanzi...:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che il porno manca di trama, esattamente come certi romanzi...:rotfl:


ho detto: è come mangiare per 30 giorni sempre pasta alla carbonara.
E' sempre la stessa cosa.
Non cambia mai, alla fine ti stufi. 
Sai come inizia e come finisce.
Non c'è manco bisogno di dirlo !


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che il porno manca di trama, esattamente come certi romanzi...:rotfl:


E invece qui ti sbagli, esiste tutto un filone porno, che ha come trama...
La pornoficazione di una trama seria esistente no?

Esempio Barbarella fece: Alice nel paese delle pornomeraviglie.
Robert Malone fece il tenente kojak

Rocco siffredi con Joe d'Amato, fece Rocco e i mercenari e Rocco e i sette fratelli...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ho detto: è come mangiare per 30 giorni sempre pasta alla carbonara.
> E' sempre la stessa cosa.
> Non cambia mai, alla fine ti stufi.
> Sai come inizia e come finisce.
> Non c'è manco bisogno di dirlo !


Bravo, ma è lì che si misura la bravura di un regista.
Il problema è che i grandi, tipo che so Pachard...
Non ce stanno più...


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece qui ti sbagli, esiste tutto un filone porno, che ha come trama...
> La pornoficazione di una trama seria esistente no?
> 
> Esempio Barbarella fece: Alice nel paese delle pornomeraviglie.
> ...


Ma questa è già un'altra cosa...

Io ne ho visti diversi dove l'iter era:


lei spaurita e timidina
lui si avvicina e le tocca la tetta
lei meno spaurita e meno timidina agevola
lui le infila una mano sotto la gonna (hanno sempre la gonna)
lei si inginocchia e parte con un pompino con sega contemporanea
lui la fa alzare e la pecorizza (davanti e retro)
lei ha perso decisamente l'espressione spaurita
zum zum zum
gran finale con ripresa di pompino e venuta in faccia
Sinceramente il prima e il dopo sono irrilevanti e soprattutto durano 12 secondi netti, tempo di staccare la telecamera... :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2014)

Opus, ma anche Tropico del cancro e Tropico del Capricorno, ho letto tutti e tre. Miller non scrive porno. Scrive letteratura.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Opus, ma anche Tropico del cancro e Tropico del Capricorno, ho letto tutti e tre. Miller non scrive porno. Scrive letteratura.


Sì. Letteratura al maschile però.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> zum zum zum
> gran finale con ripresa di pompino e venuta in faccia
> .. :mrgreen::rotfl:


:up:
tutto esatto, finale scontato e inesorabile come il pagamento IMU di fine anno.
Non cambiano mai, gli uomini devono essere dei pompieri in nuce.
tutti vogliono spruzzare tutto.
Sempre la solita minestra ! 
:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

e non parlatemi di Rocco.

quell'uomo ha una monomania: il sedere.
ma deve (doveva) sempre ficcarlo lì !?
Basta.


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questa è già un'altra cosa...
> 
> Io ne ho visti diversi dove l'iter era:
> 
> ...


ma come cazzo fa???


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come cazzo fa???


Entra, esce ed entra in altro loco...:idea:


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> e non parlatemi di Rocco.
> 
> quell'uomo ha una monomania: il sedere.
> ma deve (doveva) sempre ficcarlo lì !?
> Basta.



Rocco, lo ficcava sempre li...
perchè sapeva che li,
  faceva parecchio male!!!

mica puoi giustificare un porno attore,
 o cercarne le ragioni.
quello fa il suo mestiere, è diventato milionario con i suoi 22 cm!!!
il fatto è che c'è un pubblico, un pubblico che ci sta.
il porno sta al desiderio e al sesso(quello vero),come la ricotta con i maccheroni.
a qualcuno fa impressione ad altri ...piace.
in reltà nessuno è riuscito a rendere il porno qualcosa di diverso...
 è forse è proprio il limite di una scopata.
il sesso in se e per se ..è ridicolo, se visto da fuori.
se ti astrai, in fondo...siamo molto ma molto ridicoli, non trovi?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Rocco, lo ficcava sempre li...
> perchè sapeva che li,
> faceva parecchio male!!!
> 
> ...


infatti il porno visto senza libidine è ridicolo e piuttosto brutto,
l'erotismo è la danza dei corpi, la tensione emotiva-cerebrale e il brivido dei sensi.
non ci sono centimetri, seni siliconati, bocche esagerate, vagine depilate in primo piano ma languori , sapori e sguardi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Opus, ma anche Tropico del cancro e Tropico del Capricorno, ho letto tutti e tre. Miller non scrive porno. Scrive letteratura.


Ma non puoi negare che in Opus si lancia come non mai...


----------

